# Uterus lining / Endometrium 4.8mm Tri-laminar - help with lining query and meds?



## ellefivehundred (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, 
I did IVF last year and will be attempting to implant an embryo this month.  I had a Day 10 scan today in London with another clinic (my treatment clinic is in Denmark) and they said my endometrium is 4.8mm and it's too thin.  they said my clinic will probably advise me to up my estrofen dose.  BUT my clinic in Denmark have not responded to my emails today with the results of the scan.  So I have no idea how much I should up it to - does anyone know?  I have been taking 3 tablets a day so far. 
I'm stressed going into the weekend and not knowing what I should be doing.  Any help or advice. is greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello, I just recently sent a similar post having been so desperate myself. At my day 11 scan mine was 4.5mm. I was only told to up it by one. I had a scan 4 days later and the growth was just to 6mm, not good enough and after a further 2 days was cancelled. On day 11 I should have really upped by much more. If I were you I'd add two and one of them vaginally (tonight).


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

I’m currently in a similar boat - between 6 and 7mm on both days 10 and 13 - I’ve been on 5 tablets (10mg) this cycle and after reviewing my case in the clinical meeting, added an oestrogen patch on my leg last night. I started on 3 tablets (6mg) on FETs one and two and went up to 5 (10mg) at the first scans, and on the second FET was on 6 tablets (12mg) from the second scan. Third and fourth FETs I started on 5 tablets (10mg) and on the third by lining was already at 7.2mm at day 9. Not sure how much my experience helps as everyone reacts differently and the same person can be different on different cycles. Is there any way you can call for advice?


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

I was also told that the if you’re ok with it, tablets are more effective on an empty stomach (butbsome people need to line stomach to avoid upset)


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Elle I hope your clinic gave some advice by now.

Bobo thats really interesting. How thick did your lining get acted increasing your dosages by transfer? Were these all oeal pills? I'd be keen to know how you get on after taking your patch if you don't mind updating. Good luck?
!


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi katkat2014,

My lining got up to over 7mm fairly quickly once we increased the tablets. I’m afraid I can’t remember all of the details but I think I got to just under 5mm on 3 tablets by around day 10, and over 7mm within a few days after increasing. These were Progynova (oestradiol valerate (HRT). 

Thanks. I’ll update on Monday...


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks Bobo and so much good luck!


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Ellefivehundred - I hope your clinic have been helpful.

Katkat2014 thank you so much - bit of a miracle has happened over the weekend - so very thankful - the doctor was saying all kinds of lovely things. HRT patch and lots of prayer and maybe a few orgasms (!) have helped. She didn’t give me an exact measurement but clearly over 7mm. So on we go...


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Fabulous news, bobo, all the best for the next few days and transfer! Were all the pills taken orally or some vaginally? And what kind of patch was it (dosage)? I am just wondering what the best way is for best absorption - oral pills, vaginal pills, skin patch or skin spray! (I was on 2 x progynova and 2 x skin sprays a day and that didn't work; will start again once af arrives)


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks!

So 5x progynova orally (10mg per day) plus Evorel 100 patch every other day. No skin spray and no vaginal pills. 

I hope af doesn’t take long and that this new cycle brings a good response to the oestrogen you take. Xx


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Just got my new FET protocal through, it looks entirely different to last time hmmm.  2 x estrofem vaginally at night and oestrogel morning and night. Apparently that's about 12mg total of estrogen. I have never even heard of taking that gel, hope it works!


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

I really hope it works! When do you hope to transfer?


----------

